# Impossible d'ouvrir ma messagerie



## Mcmillan (13 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
lorsque je vais sur la page VOILA, la page n'est pas compète et impossible d'ouvrir ma messagerie!
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
McMillan


----------



## gmaa (13 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il faut en dire plus :
- Sous quel OS
- Logiciel de messagerie utilisé


----------



## Mcmillan (13 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Il faut en dire plus :
> - Sous quel OS
> - Logiciel de messagerie utilisé



Voici les informations:
J'ai depuis peu un power book OS X version 10.3.9 et j'ai Bouygues comme fournisseur!
il m'est également impossible de faire une recherche par google! cela me ferme directement Safari.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## gmaa (13 Février 2012)

Mcmillan a dit:


> Voici les informations:
> J'ai depuis peu un power book OS X version 10.3.9 et j'ai Bouygues comme fournisseur!
> il m'est également impossible de faire une recherche par google! cela me ferme directement Safari.
> Merci d'avance.


Mail, Thunderbird, ...

Firefox? (Je ne sais si dispo sous cette version)


----------



## Mcmillan (14 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Mail, Thunderbird, ...
> 
> Firefox? (Je ne sais si dispo sous cette version)



Je n'ai pas Firefox ni Thunderbird. J'ai un compte Gmail que j'arrive à ouvrir ppar contre , je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ma boite mail sur Voilà!
J'ai essayé d'ouvrir Google de différentes facons et le message: _"Safari a quitté inopunément"_ revient à chaque fois!
merci
McMillan


----------



## gmaa (14 Février 2012)

Commencer par virer :

"User" ; Bibliothèque ; Préférences ; com.apple.mail.plist

Relancer Safari. Les signets auront "disparu".

Si cela n'est pas suffisant :

Safari vient avec le système.

La réinstallation est à envisager.

Avant tout* sauvegarder les données*!

Repartir des DVDs fournis avec le matériel. 10.3.9 d'après votre message.

En fonction du matériel faire les mises à jour de Mac OS.

10.4.11 est stable.


----------



## Mcmillan (14 Février 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> Commencer par virer :
> 
> "User" ; Bibliothèque ; Préférences ; com.apple.mail.plist
> 
> ...


 je n'ai pas  "com.apple.mail.plist" dans la liste.


----------



## gmaa (14 Février 2012)

Mcmillan a dit:


> je n'ai pas  "com.apple.mail.plist" dans la liste.


Je viens de vérifier en redémarrant un "vieil" ibook sous 10.4.11

Cela n'a pas changé.

Sous 10.3.9 je ne peux pas vérifier mais a priori...

Reste à faire la mise à jour vers 10.4 puis vers 10.4.11

Ce n'est pas forcément facile mais en posant la question "10.3.9 vers 10.4.11" il y a des réponses.


----------

